# 2005 Outback 21Rs For Sale



## cuzdave (Aug 24, 2011)

Alas, time to sell our 21RS. Location is just north of Cincinnati and am asking $9100.

This has been a great camper and we have really enjoyed it. It is still in great shape.

There is more information on the craigslist add at

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/rvs/2565101787.html

cuzdave


----------



## cuzdave (Aug 24, 2011)

Sold!!!


----------

